# It's the quiet ones you've got to watch = Το σιγανό ποτάμι να φοβάσαι / Τα σιγανά ποτάμια να φοβάσαι



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

*It's the quiet ones you've got to watch = Τα σιγανά ποταμάκια να φοβάσαι.*


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Σε ξαναμετέφερα, γιατί η πρόταση του τίτλου δεν αποτελεί ιδιωματισμό, από ό,τι βρήκα. Έχεις μήπως συγκείμενο;

Edit: και αφού η αόρατος χειρ του συμμοδεράτορα έκανε το slow, quiet (:)), καταθέτω ότι βρήκα στη Βίκι πως η παροιμία είναι, λέει, ρωσική: 

В ти́хом о́муте че́рти во́дятся.​
Ζάζουλας;


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Αx. Nαι καλά που με διόρθωσες. Το θυμόμουν από ένα stand-up.
Όταν λες συγκείμενο;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Συγκείμενο (ή περικείμενο) είναι τα συμφραζόμενα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [...] καταθέτω ότι βρήκα στη Βίκι πως η παροιμία είναι, λέει, ρωσική:
> 
> В ти́хом о́муте че́рти во́дятся.​


Δεν είμαι και τόσο βέβαιος... ;) Το σχετικό λήμμα στη ρωσοβίκη:

В ти́хом о́муте че́рти во́дятся.
Transliteration: V tikhom omute cherti vodyatsa.
Translation: [It's the] still waters [that] are inhabited by devils.
Moral: Evil things tends to look most innocent.
English version: The devil lurks behind the cross; Always the one you least expect; It's the quiet ones you've got to watch.; "Idle hands are the devil's work"


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Ωραία γράψε συμφραζόμενα γιατί με αυτό το "συγκείμενο" που μου έγραψες δεν το κατάλαβα. Επίσης βρήκες ότι παροιμία είναι ρώσικη γιατί τα πέταξες μέσα, πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που ξέρουν;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι, τουλάχιστον στο φόρουμ, που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν, και σκέφτηκα να ζητήσουμε τη βοήθειά τους ώστε να βρούμε την προέλευση του γνωμικού. Είναι κάτι που το κάνουμε συνήθως, και καμιά φορά ανακαλύπτουμε ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Όσο για το _συγκείμενο_, συγγνώμη που σε μπέρδεψα με μεταφρασεολογικό όρο, ξεχνιέμαι καμιά φορά...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2011)

Εντάξει τώρα ησύχασα


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Ωραία γράψε συμφραζόμενα γιατί με αυτό το "συγκείμενο" που μου έγραψες δεν το κατάλαβα.


Μήπως, αντί να μοιράζουμε προστακτικές για το τι επιτρέπεται να γράφουν οι άλλοι, είναι καλύτερα να ανοίγουμε πρώτα ένα λεξικό;


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Raiden, χαίρομαι για το ενδιαφέρον σου και είναι ευπρόσδεκτη η προσθήκη ερωτήσεων (μέσα από την απάντηση ερωτήσεων μαθαίνουμε όλοι) αλλά και ευρημάτων (απορίες σου που έλυσες μόνος σου ή αποδόσεις που βρήκες στο δρόμο σου και σου άρεσαν). Απλώς θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να προσπαθείς όσο μπορείς να τεκμηριώνεις τα ευρήματα, αλλιώς είναι καλύτερο να καταθέτεις αυτά που σου αρέσουν σαν ερωτήσεις. Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Καταθέτω ότι βρήκα στη Βίκι πως η παροιμία είναι, λέει, ρωσική:
> 
> В ти́хом о́муте че́рти во́дятся.​
> 
> Ζάζουλας;


Το εξαιρετικό _Comparative Russian-English Dictionary of Russian Proverbs and Sayings_ αναφέρει σχετικά πως πρόκειται για μια από τις βασικές ρωσικές παροιμίες, με αρκετές παράλληλες μορφές και με πλήρη αντιστοιχία με το αγγλ. _still waters run deep_. Αντιγράφω:

*В тихой воде (тихих омутах) (тихом озере) - омуты глубоки (черти в омутах) (черти водятся).**Still waters run deep.* _SPL_. altiora flumina, minimo sonto labuntur.​_Cf_. Shakesp._2Hen.VI_.III.1.53: Smooth runs the water where the brook is deep.​
*Тихие воды глубоки.* *Still waters run deep.*​
_*SPL *_= _Nemecko-latinskii i ruskii leksikon kupno s pervymi nachalami russkago jazyka_. St. Petersburg 1731.


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2011)

Εγώ έχω μια ένσταση ρυθμικής φύσης. Μόνο για ποτάμια θυμάμαι να έχω ακούσει, όχι για ποταμάκια. Βλέπω βέβαια μεγαλύτερη ιντερνετική συχνότητα στα ποταμάκια και βλέπω το ΛΚΝ να έχει μόνο αυτά, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και τα δύο και μάλιστα σε σκέτο αναφέρει μόνο σιγανό ποτάμι, όχι ποταμάκι. Παλιά παροιμία χωρίς ρυθμό είναι όμως σπάνιο πράγμα. Και μόνο τα ποτάμια μάς δίνουν έναν τέλειο ιαμβικό ενδεκασύλλαβο. Μήπως τα - ρυθμικώς άνω ποταμών - ποταμάκια μάς τα κληροδότησε η εποχή τού "θέλετε αποδειξούλα ή τιμολογιάκι";
ΥΓ Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές που μου στείλατε σε άλλο νήμα, το οποίο μάλλον δεν έπρεπε να έχω επιβαρύνει με προσωπικά μου θέματα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αγάπη σου για τη λεπτομέρεια.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2011)

Πάντως προσωπικά δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ σε ενικό (όπως μπήκε τελικά στον τίτλο) — και σπάνια με σκέτο το «_τα _σιγανά κλπ», αλλά σχεδόν πάντα «_απ' τα _σιγανά κλπ».


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

Πέμπτη 10/11/11 
Ανατολή ηλίου: 07:00, Δύση: 17:18, Πανσέληνος 
Ολυμπά, Ροδίωνος, Εράστου απ., Αρσενίου Καππαδόκου 

Προς Θέμιν ∞ επιστολής δαεμάνου
Το σιγανό τον ποταμό / εκείνο να φοβάσαι / πριχού να μπεις μες στο νερό / ετούτο να θυμάσαι
να 'χεις το νου σου σαν περνάς / πρόσεχε, μην ξιπάσαι / μόνο αργά να κολυμπάς / και το ρυθμό σου πιάσε
όσοι τονε περάσανε / αυτά έχουν να πούνε / του Αχέροντα και της Στυγός / τα κίντυνα ιστορούνε

έτερος τις Καππαδόκης


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

@zaz:
Ευτυχώς που δεν διαλέγουμε πρωθυπουργό. :)

Μην το γράφεις με «κ.λπ.». Αν θέλεις να δημιουργεί εύρημα, επειδή δεν χωράνε όλα στον τίτλο, καλύτερα να αναγράφεται ολόκληρο.

Από την άλλη, με το «από» δεν είναι λογικό να βάλεις «φοβάσαι». Θα βάλεις «φυλάγεσαι».


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

«Φοβάσαι» + «από» λέγεται συχνά, πάντως. Π.χ., _από κάτι τέτοιους να φοβάσαι_. Η δική μου ερμηνεία είναι πως επηρεάζεται από το τουρκικό korkmak, _φοβάμαι_, που συντάσσεται με αφαιρετική, δηλαδή με _από_. Αλλά δεν το έχω διασταυρώσει, γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο παλιό είναι στα ελληνικά το «φοβάμαι από».


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Εγώ ξέρω το «δεν έχει τίποτα να φοβάται από τον τάδε».


----------

